

Show HN: Fav.ninja – makes icons - nstory
http://fav.ninja/

======
nmjohn
This is awesome, if you didn't notice, when you make changes to the favicon,
it automatically updates it's own favicon to what you create. So handy for
seeing how what you design looks in the wild instantly!

------
kevinrpope
Very cool! Is there any plan to support the slightly different Windows 8.1
tile sizes:[http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/bg18289...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/bg182890.aspx#two) ? I'll be the first to admit there
likely isn't much appetite for that, but I'd like it.

~~~
nstory
I added the dimensions listed in that article to those available for download.

Thanks again for the feedback.

~~~
kevinrpope
Wow, that was quick! Great tool, thanks for sharing it.

------
talles
So handy, definitely using!

Kudos, specially because it's also working with _exotic_ unicode characters
like ☃ (Snowman) or ☯ (Yin Yang).

~~~
nstory
Thank you for the encouraging words! I had no idea that those would work
(testing non-roman characters totally slipped my mind). So, I'm really glad
they do!

------
obisw4n
This is great! thanks for sharing.

------
neilunadkat12
Quite nice.. :)

